# Update on status of Sling® Extender?



## rsicard

Anyone have any update on Sling® Extender for the VIP922?


----------



## hoopsbwc34

Been waiting for this as well


----------



## jkane

soon ... :nono2:


----------



## satellitecustomer242

If you want to read more about it, this box right here is what you want to get along with your VIP 922 box. I just found out about it today. It looks good so far.

The Sling Receiver 300.

http://www.slingmedia.com/go/sling-receiver-300

http://www.slingmedia.com/get/io_1261439643930.html

It's the same thing that Dish Network is calling their "Sling Extender"

http://www.dishnetwork.com/tveverywhere/default.aspx (click right arrow to see it)

This is what you'd need to install on multiple HDTVs or standard definition TVs in other rooms in order to access separate "live" programs or DVR recorded programs via your VIP 922 box.

What I am wondering is if you can watch SEPARATE "live" channels on the first TV, the 2nd/3rd TVs AND your PC AND your iPhone at the same time. What I want is a "super box" that is basically like a powerful computer server. It can independently "serve up" separate "live" or DVR recorded programs to any type of networked device ... perhaps even 3 separate HDTVs, 3 PCs, 3 iPhones, etc.

As far as hooking it all up goes ....

Older TVs could use the "External power supply with integrated HomePlug Turbo networking" method of accessing the "super box satellite receiver/server". Some HDTVs with Ethernet plugs could use CAT-5 cable if you wire your house for it. The VIP 922 receiver has an ethernet plug.

You could also buy a "USB wireless network adapter" for your VIP 922 receiver and for each of your TVs. That way you wouldn't have to pay to wire your house with CAT-5 cable and jacks. With wireless network adapters you also have the flexiblility of moving your TV around to different parts of a room if you want to.

The VIP 922 has one USB jack but it needs TWO so you can use the "USB wireless network adapter" and the external hard drive. Alternatively, you could buy a "USB 2.0 hub" so you could use both the external USB hard drive and the "USB wireless network adapter".

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Dynex&#...141344&skuId=9115664&st=usb 2.0 hub&cp=1&lp=2

As far as "USB wireless network adapters go, Tivo sells them right now. I'm sure there will be more of these available soon that are certified to be used with Dish Network satellite boxes like the VIP 922.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TiVo&#1...654250546&skuId=7384314&st=tivo usb&cp=1&lp=1

The "Sling Receiver 300" has a USB jack that you can plug a "USB wireless network adapter" into. Each one of the "USB wireless network adapters" on the 2nd or 3rd HDTVs would communicate with the "USB wireless network adapter" on the VIP 922 receiver. The VIP 922 receiver's wireless adapter would then communicate with your "wireless N router". From there your VIP 922 can send "live" or DVR recorded programs to any PC in your home or your wireless laptop and your iPhone ... anywhere you can access the internet. 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Cisco+L...&skuId=9770315&st=wireless n router&cp=1&lp=2


----------



## James Long

satellitecustomer242 said:


> If you want to read more about it, this box right here is what you want to get along with your VIP 922 box. I just found out about it today. It looks good so far.
> 
> The Sling Receiver 300.
> 
> http://www.slingmedia.com/go/sling-receiver-300
> 
> http://www.slingmedia.com/get/io_1261439643930.html
> 
> It's the same thing that Dish Network is calling their "Sling Extender"


Actually, those links have been posted in previous threads on the subject.



> What I am wondering is if you can watch SEPARATE "live" channels on the first TV, the 2nd/3rd TVs AND your PC AND your iPhone at the same time.


From what we have seen ... no. The extender is built in to the 922 receivers. It "slings" the 2nd TV output only. Not multiple different outputs to several devices.



> The VIP 922 has one USB jack but it needs TWO so you can use the "USB wireless network adapter" and the external hard drive. Alternatively, you could buy a "USB 2.0 hub" so you could use both the external USB hard drive and the "USB wireless network adapter".


I am not aware of anyone who is using a hub to successfully connect two devices to the same USB port at the same time.



> The "Sling Receiver 300" has a USB jack that you can plug a "USB wireless network adapter" into.


Until the product is released the true capabilities remain unknown.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> I am not aware of anyone who is using a hub to successfully connect two devices to the same USB port at the same time.


I haven't tried it myself (I don't have a spare USB hub) but someone has here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182779

So a hub and 2 EHDs connected to it appear to work at the same time. Not sure if more than that are accessible until someone tries.

Meanwhile... I'm glad you replied to satellitecustomer's post because he was wrong anyway about the 922 only having 1 USB port.

The 922 has a USB port in the rear near where the power cable comes out (like the other Dish receivers) and another USB port in the front if you open the cover on the left-side where the smart card slot is... also like other ViP receivers.

So... there are 2 USB ports anyway on the 922... but also at least multiple EHDs seem to work through a hub now.


----------



## James Long

Stewart Vernon said:


> I haven't tried it myself (I don't have a spare USB hub) but someone has here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182779
> 
> So a hub and 2 EHDs connected to it appear to work at the same time. Not sure if more than that are accessible until someone tries.


Perhaps the 922 is smarter. I was recalling the 622 only recognizing one device and complaining if two were connected at the same time (including one to the front port and one to the back port). That would pose a problem with the nearly theoretical Sling Extender and an EHD on the same machine. (The 922 isn't writing to external drives yet, is it)


----------



## olguy

I haven't updated my status in that thread but what happened is when I shut down last night all 4 EHDs were in the drop down and I could play back off each one. This morning only 3 would appear but each was playable. After trying a couple of resets I powered down with the remote, unplugged the USB cable from each EHD, turned the 922 on and after a few minutes started plugging them in one at a time. The 922 reported each time. When finished plugging them in I could see and play off all 4. Turned it off after a couple of hours and when I turned it on a few hours later there they all were. I'm wondering if maybe the nightly reboot had something to do with it? I'm going to keep track of which ones are on for the next few mornings. I may have a sleepy EHD, who knows. If it keeps it up I may put a RF controlled outlet under each of them and start them up as needed. I had to do that with one of them on my 622 but it has been working fine on the 922. No big deal really to me. I'll have music on one, movies on another, series to season shift on another and who knows on the 4th :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> Perhaps the 922 is smarter. I was recalling the 622 only recognizing one device and complaining if two were connected at the same time (including one to the front port and one to the back port). That would pose a problem with the nearly theoretical Sling Extender and an EHD on the same machine. (The 922 isn't writing to external drives yet, is it)


At this point, the 922 is definitely smarter in that regard. Without a hub you can plug one EHD in the front and one in the rear USB and have both recognized. That's where the limits of my ability are reached because I only have 2 drives that I can use with my Dish receivers and I don't have a hub that isn't needed with my home computer.

I haven't seen any evidence, though, that this capability has been considered for 622/722/722K, but I only have a 622 & 722 to ever check it out if it happens.

No writing to the 922 as yet... but I'd like to think it is coming "soon" as I'd bet the more 922s they install, the more customers bark to them about not being able to archive to the external drive.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

olguy said:


> I'm wondering if maybe the nightly reboot had something to do with it?


I've had some weird lockups/freezes the first time turning on my receiver the next day after the nightly update... and some things like the PiP mode setting always reverts to that tiny upper-right corner instead of the side-by-side I like to use... so I wouldn't be surprised to find there was something about multiple drives after a reboot.


----------



## dannys58

satellitecustomer242 said:


> You could also buy a "USB wireless network adapter" for your VIP 922 receiver and for each of your TVs. That way you wouldn't have to pay to wire your house with CAT-5 cable and jacks. With wireless network adapters you also have the flexiblility of moving your TV around to different parts of a room if you want to.


Can you really do this? I apologize if this has been answered. I am new to this forum. I am just getting back to Dish Network, I am so happy to dump Direct, but I am trying to make up my mind on which receiver 922 or 722.

I watch 75% of my tv on one TV, 20% on a 2nd and 5% on a 3rd. If this would really work, then a 922 is definitely the answer for me.


----------



## dannys58

dannys58 said:


> Can you really do this? I apologize if this has been answered. I am new to this forum. I am just getting back to Dish Network, I am so happy to dump Direct, but I am trying to make up my mind on which receiver 922 or 722.
> 
> I watch 75% of my tv on one TV, 20% on a 2nd and 5% on a 3rd. If this would really work, then a 922 is definitely the answer for me.


Dish said no way you could do this, but is that a standard Dish answer to get you to buy more receivers?


----------



## jkane

There is no price listed nor any place that sells the Sling Receiver 300! That could be why Dish says it can't be done. :nono2:


----------



## rsicard

Ok...now that the new Anywhere Adapter has been released, what about the Extender?


----------



## 356B

rsicard said:


> Ok...now that the new Anywhere Adapter has been released, what about the Extender?


It's not on the dishTV web site, the support staff is hawking Google TV, updates, etc. what about it ? personally I believe it's "vaporware". :icon_lame CES is suppose to have "ALL" the answers though........!pepsi! :new_popco

:icon_band


----------

